# Clown Figures and Photo Op Giant Zombie



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

My game plan in the beginning is to put together at least one static/animated clown for the next couple of weekends. I want to add clowns to the corn maze I hope to build this year. Plus, I want to build a giant zombie static prop as a photo op.

First Clown build is this guy and I hope to finish him this weekend which should be easy since he is a Spirit prop. He should look great with a black light shining on him.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

This will be fun to follow along!


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Well, this thread got me motivated to get started. I finished my Spirit mallet clown today. This is the type of store bought animated prop that I like. First, it was 50% off, second the parts can be recycled some day if needed. And if the animation stops it still makes for a nice static prop.

Here is a short video of my finished prop in action:






Next week, on to bigger and better. I plan to build the swaying zombie kit that I bought during the winter. For my purposes in the clown corn maze, it will be a swaying murderous clown.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That looks great ATL! (keep in mind clowns creep me out) But yes...very, very cool!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice work! Love the black light look, makes it even creepier.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Toto, I don't think we are in Kansas anymore.

I want to say thanks to SLAM for suggesting dollar store ping pong eyes for my one of my clown props that I am working on. Good enough for government work for a $1. 12 eyeballs per pack, in red, blue and yellow.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Finished another clown prop, well almost. (Pic Below). I used the spiderhill swaying zombie kit, though I dressed mine as a clown. I still need the hands I ordered from China to show up (tip from SLAM). Once I have the hands I will post a short video of the swaying clown in action. 

Believe me I am not posting because I think my props are any great deal. I just like keep those who maybe interested updated.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Spirit had some nice clown props last year. The one you have did freak me out, he will be a nice addition to your maze. I really like your black and white clown too! 

BTW - You should be posting, they ARE a big deal. I think anytime anyone puts forth an effort to make or tweak something, post it.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

I finally got around to making a quick video of my swaying clown before he was relegated to the basement. I ended up using the china hands that SLAM posted about.

I also velcroed the clown sleeves a little high on the hands showing the flesh color. I thought it looked a little more creepy having the flesh color stand out between the white gloves and the suit. I plan to add a balloon on a stick or a helium balloon on a string to his hand/arm posed towards the front.






Now to finish the photo op Zombie so I can live up to the title of the thread.


----------



## SHIVERS HAUNTED HOUSE (Aug 9, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You totally need a demented laugh sound track to go with that clown's crazy movement


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

looks great, how many clowns are you planning to make for your maze?


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

SHIVERS HAUNTED HOUSE said:


> Nice!


Thank you.



RoxyBlue said:


> You totally need a demented laugh sound track to go with that clown's crazy movement


Thank you. I am still not sure what I am going to do for music. I was thinking of having just a general carnival soundtrack playing throughout the maze.



drevilstein said:


> looks great, how many clowns are you planning to make for your maze?


I now have three animated clowns assembled (this one and two spirit). I want to build at least two more with one being a kid clown with a continuous spinning head.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Creepy indeed!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

ATLfun said:


> Thank you. I am still not sure what I am going to do for music. I was thinking of having just a general carnival soundtrack playing throughout the maze.


You might consider using Midnight Syndicate's album "Carnival Arcane" as background music.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

A preview of the next clown prop that will have a different spin than the last one:


----------

